# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Cinquime dition

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2013 sest coul, le moment est donc venu de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. L'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette cinquime dition.

Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de la rdaction qu'aux membres du club.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours :


*Les trs actifs responsables de modration :*

E.Bzz ;ok.Idriss ;diogene.


*Le top 10 des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

Bovino ;dourouc05 ;Laurent.B ;Max ;Philippe JOCHMANS ;djibril ;jsd03 ;fafabzh6 ;AlainTech ;Winjerome.

Nous tenons  remercier deux modrateurs pour leur modration que l'on pourrait qualifier de grand nettoyage : 

Domi2 ;andry.aime.


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Bovino ;Max ;vermine ;LittleWhite ;FirePrawn ;dourouc05 ;Mickael Baron ;Alcatz ;djibril ;fafabzh6 ;zoom61 ;khayyam90 ;kOrt3x ;Feanorin ;ram-0000 ;mlny84.

Cette dition, nous distinguons les rubriques des services. Nous tenons donc  remercier deux responsables pour la gestion des services du club :

Pottiez : pour le magazine et la newsletter ;MaitrePylos : pour la gestion des critiques de livres.


*Le top 10 des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

LittleWhite ;zoom61 ;Neckara ;vermine ;Dut ;Bovino ;ram-0000 ;farscape ;ClaudeLELOUP ;Mickael Baron.

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ, les critiques de livres et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top 10 des newser les plus actifs :*

vermine ;LittleWhite ;FirePrawn ;jsd03 ;danielhagnoul ;dourouc05 ;Alcatz ;Mickael Baron ;Bovino ;germinolegrand.


*Le top 10 des uploaders les plus actifs :*

Alcatz ;Andnotor ;khayyam90 ;vermine ;Dut ;Feanorin ;LittleWhite ;zoom61 ;Le Farfadet Spatial ;FirePrawn.


*Les correcteurs les plus actifs :*

ClaudeLELOUP ;zoom61 ;Max ;f-leb ;ced.


*Pour clore cette dition, voici les gagnants du concours des ralisations spciales :*

djibril : maintenance des outils de rdaction ;beekeep : maintenance de FireDVP ;Torgar : maintenance des pages ;zoom61 : adaptation des pages ;ClaudeLELOUP : adaptation des pages ;dourouc05 : pour les logos qu'il fournit au club ;vermine : organisation des jeux-concours.



Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 la prochaine dition.  :;):

----------

